# Gerhard Trede



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I discovered him from video games "Fallout 3" and "Fallout: New Vegas". Sadly there is no Wikipedia page for this Jazz/Swing composer. Can you introduce me an album or two of his works if you know him?

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Gerhard_Trede











I put the videos here, but if you want to share any video put its 'url' here.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

TV and film companies used to have libraries of stock music that they used in their shows and movies, Trede was a composer who mainly wrote for those libraries, so most of his stuff is industry only and you'll have a hard time finding it on commercial release.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> TV and film companies used to have libraries of stock music that they used in their shows and movies, Trede was a composer who mainly wrote for those libraries, so most of his stuff is industry only and you'll have a hard time finding it on commercial release.


Thanks. It will be a hard work then..

Anyone likes these 2 music pieces?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Like you I discovered him through Fallout. His music has even been used in Spongebob Squarepants. Sad, his music is actually pretty high quality.


----------

